# synos ID please :)



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi! I bought those synodonthis, and I would like to know, what kind are they? I've search and come up empty there is some pictures
they are about 2.5 inches long


 sorry for the quality, it is combination of: they are very shy and rarely come out, and I am way too lazy to move my filter intake to clean that little spot of glass  and that is right were he was lol
 thanks for your time


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

THIS is your answer.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

wow! thanks a lot  , they were sold as decorus and I knew something was wrong. I've search for a long time, and you came up with the answer :thumb: .. they are really nice fishes I cant wait for them to grow!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Your welcome.

ANYTIME!


----------



## J.B. (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm not sure that's a correct ID. I believe a more close ID of your fish is, Synodontis robertsi. I say this because your fish is showing small round markings on its face and operculum area, which the S. brichardi don't have. Either way, they are a very nice find...congratulations!


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

hmm it could be that too! I'll wait for them to grow, it will be easier to compare to the pics found on internet and maybe get better pictures too. Yes they are nice fish im happy that I found them, but they are so shy! I see them poke out sometimes around feeding time...


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

1 way to get them to come out more is sit by the tank for 30 minutes a day and just sit there. Don't make sudden movements, If u need to move, do it SLOWLY. That's how i got my Serpae tetra to come out.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll try that, I really want to see them they are nice fish  I have a group of 5 maybe one will come out and others will follow!


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

Definitely not decorus, but that's a good thing given their adult size. Given good conditions they'll likely grow like weeds, and should be able to ID them in a few months.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

lol they do grow like weeds, and they are coming out now, lot less shy than they were


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

It's hybrid...
I'm seeing more more at the lfs :zz:


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

As they grow, I think they are hybrids too, maybe those pictures will help, since they are less shy, I got better pictures


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

*Sparrk,* here are the picture's but in bigger size for ya.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I found it! It's 100% synodontis schoutedeni. http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Synodontis&species=schoutedeni&id=297


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks, they do look like the ones on the third pictures. They are still small but are nice fish :fish: im happy that your trick worked, they are less shy and they are growing fast too! I see them more everyday


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

ANYTIME! Glad to help! :thumb:


----------

